

Hacking Filmmaking: Iterate, Focus on the Product (sounds familiar) - alanthonyc
http://mashable.com/2009/07/25/youtube-comiccon/

======
rantfoil
Creative endeavor is so similar. The auteur model fits so well. It's a
business, but it's also a craft. There's tech and art and communication all
rolled into one.

The last part spoke to me the most -- it is _HARD_ to start these days, but
the other stuff out there is so terrible that it will be plain as day when
you've created something good.

------
alanthonyc
...Tarantion, Roberto Rodriquez, et al...

